# RCI "premier" points?



## DeSancho (Jul 24, 2010)

I went to a presentation today for what was supposedly an RCI owners update meeting.  I'm a new owner as of last November, so i'm not sure if this is a common thing.  The meeting was about an opportunity to buy into an RCI "premier points" property.  The deal was basically that I would need to buy an annual deed to one of these properties for right at .50c / point with a minimum 15,000 point deed so right around $7,500 total, plus a $350 yearly maint. fee.  In doing so, I would then convert my existing points into these "premier" points that could be used basically as money for flights, cars, hotels, etc...  Also, instead of the original points values for a night/week I would be able to get any week at any resort for 6,500 - 9,000 points.  It sounded like a no brainer at the presentation.  I could essentially convert my 2 weeks (120,000 points) into 13 weeks of equal timeshare.  It also gave me the option of renting my unused points for an average of $1200 per 9000 points and a back ended 20% fee.  I ultimately did not go with this deal.  I am not a spur of the moment spender.  I am now home looking to find info about this online and I'm coming up with nothing.  Any thoughts or info on this ?  What the hell are "premier" points resorts?  Do they even exist?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 24, 2010)

*I have heard of Platinum membership, but Premiere doesn't ring a bell...*

Copied this from the RCI website: 

RCI Points Platinum membership is the highest level of subscribing membership offered by RCI, which provides members with a range of valuable additional benefits, in addition to all the great benefits you receive as an RCI Points® subscribing member.

As an RCI Points Platinum member you’ll have access to even more exchange
opportunities, have opportunities for unit upgrades and rebates, and be able to take
advantage of a wide range of Platinum Discounts to get even more
from your membership.
 Priority Access
Benefit from “Priority Access” exchange privileges at specially acquired accommodations at upscale properties in highly demanded destinations such as Chicago, San Francisco and
New York. 
 Unit Upgrades
Enjoy the opportunity for complimentary unit upgrades if a larger unit is available within two weeks of check-in, without exchanging any more Points or paying any additional RCI fees.* 
 Platinum Cruise Exchange
Exchange just 20,000 Points towards select cruise vacations and save at least $500 USD per cabin toward the purchase of a cruise. With Platinum Cruise Exchange, you can choose from thousands of cruises on popular cruise lines.1 
 Experiential Vacation Exchange
Choose from a vast collection of spectacular vacations in places like China, India, Europe and Australia, with nearly unlimited possibilities for adventure when you get there. 
 Platinum Rebates
With RCI transactions like RCI® Guest Certificates towards accommodations and Extra VacationsSM getaways, you’ll receive a rebate that’s automatically credited back to your RCI Points Platinum account on a quarterly basis to use towards future RCI transactions. 
 RCI Shopping PerksSM Program
Earn a higher rate of Cash Back rewards than with the standard RCI Points membership for every dollar you spend on everyday qualified purchases, and choose from 15 million products from 600 online merchants — it’s like getting paid to shop!2 
 City Attractions
Explorer Pass gives you savings and easy access to attractions in cities like New York, Chicago, San Francisco and Boston. For those who like to pack in the adventure, stay ahead of the crowd with a 20% discount on the Go Card which offers you the opportunity to enjoy as many of the offered attractions as you wish, as many times as you wish, in your choice of city.3 
 RCI® Points Partner Program
Use up to half of your annual Points allocation (or 40,000 Points — whichever is higher) on RCI Points Partner transactions, which is more than with the standard RCI Points program. 
 Platinum Discounts
Golf - Save up to 50% at courses across North America, plus preferred tee times, discounted greens fees, complimentary carts and more at resorts around the world.3 

Ski - Enjoy hot savings at cool resorts, plus preferred access to premier ski and snowboard mountains nationwide, and up to 50% savings on lift passes, lessons, lodging packages and on-location dining.3 

Dining - Whether you’re vacationing, traveling on business or just stepping out for a bite, you now can enjoy discounts of up to 50% at participating restaurants across the U.S.3 

Theatre Tickets - Enjoy special offers and exceptional savings on select Broadway and Off-Broadway shows, plus invitations to member events and pre-general public access previews.3 
.For more information, and to upgrade your membership to RCI Points Platinum for just $55 per year, call 877-968-7476 today! 


ShareThis


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 24, 2010)

6,500-9,000 point exchanges are < 45 days before check-in.  Any RCI Points membership gives you that, and there are many cheaper ways to get RCI Points.  Leave out the word Premiere, and you have the product this salesman was talking about.  Just a sales pitch, nothing special, all RCI Points are the same, unless you want to upgrade to Platinum, but you do that directly through RCI in your annual fee. Probably not worth it.  It's $55 more per year.  ANYONE can pay $55 per year to get the "upgraded" membership.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 24, 2010)

> I could essentially convert my 2 weeks (120,000 points) into 13 weeks of equal timeshare. *It also gave me the option of renting my unused points for an average of $1200 per 9000 points and a back ended 20% fee*. I ultimately did not go with this deal. I am not a spur of the moment spender. I am now home looking to find info about this online and I'm coming up with nothing. Any thoughts or info on this ? What the hell are "premier" points resorts? Do they even exist?



13 weeks of timeshare, WOW, how great is that?  I guess I am really using my points crazily.  :rofl:   Most of the low-points exchanges are within 3 weeks of check-in date.  I plan things out a little further than that.  

RCI Points is great, we love it, but we own more like 200K points to get the few weeks per year that we want.  It takes our full year's allotment just to get our two back-to-back Hawaii weeks.  

I got down to 41K points and was in a panic, because I couldn't book anything, so I bought more points and converted a few more weeks to points for this year.  

Your salesperson was really exaggerating--REALLY making up stuff.  :annoyed:  

What in the world are they talking about when they say you can rent out your 9K points for $1,200?  Who is going to pay you that, minus 20%?  Nonsense.  I can rent 9K points from RCI for $180, and I think that's way too much to pay for 9K points.  How would those ever be worth $1,200.  

What resort was this?  I want to go to that presentation.  :rofl:


----------



## MichaelColey (Jul 24, 2010)

DeSancho said:


> I ultimately did not go with this deal. I am not a spur of the moment spender.


You made the wise decision.  The salesman was selling you a lot of smoke.


----------



## spoody (Jun 2, 2011)

DeSancho said:


> I went to a presentation today for what was supposedly an RCI owners update meeting.  I'm a new owner as of last November, so i'm not sure if this is a common thing.  The meeting was about an opportunity to buy into an RCI "premier points" property.  The deal was basically that I would need to buy an annual deed to one of these properties for right at .50c / point with a minimum 15,000 point deed so right around $7,500 total, plus a $350 yearly maint. fee.  In doing so, I would then convert my existing points into these "premier" points that could be used basically as money for flights, cars, hotels, etc...  Also, instead of the original points values for a night/week I would be able to get any week at any resort for 6,500 - 9,000 points.  It sounded like a no brainer at the presentation.  I could essentially convert my 2 weeks (120,000 points) into 13 weeks of equal timeshare.  It also gave me the option of renting my unused points for an average of $1200 per 9000 points and a back ended 20% fee.  I ultimately did not go with this deal.  I am not a spur of the moment spender.  I am now home looking to find info about this online and I'm coming up with nothing.  Any thoughts or info on this ?  What the hell are "premier" points resorts?  Do they even exist?



My wife and I just went to the same presentation at Joe's Crab Shack tonight.  It really sounded too good to be true so I didn't buy it.  They really talked it up saying I could give all my points to the national rental program and pay for my new timeshare within a year from the rental fees.  Anyway, I have been searching for about an hour looking for RCI Premier Points Resales and have not found anything so I don't know what this program is.  I going to call RCI tomorrow and find out more information.  Everyone in the room purchased this new program except me and one other table.  I see it as a way to get people out of the weeks program and into the points program.  It was all good until I was told that the national rental program could rent out all my points that I banked regardless of how many other owners were doing it. lol


----------



## spoody (Jun 2, 2011)

One thing I forgot to add is that they said it was a 1 to 15 dollar to points ratio when using points for hotel stays, airfare etc.  $1000=15000 points.  I m not a points owner so this was greek to me as to whether or not this was a good deal.  What is the dollar to point ratio of current points owners?


----------



## spoody (Jun 5, 2011)

spoody said:


> One thing I forgot to add is that they said it was a 1 to 15 dollar to points ratio when using points for hotel stays, airfare etc.  $1000=15000 points.  I m not a points owner so this was greek to me as to whether or not this was a good deal.  What is the dollar to point ratio of current points owners?



RCI has never heard of RCI PREMIER POINTS.  They transferred me to everyone because I insisted that someone give me a straight answer. So this program is some type of scam to get weeks owners into the points program.  The points timeshare that you buy is real but the benefits/perks are not.


----------

